# The Mandalorian: Epischer Trailer zur zweiten Staffel auf Disney+



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Mandalorian: Epischer Trailer zur zweiten Staffel auf Disney+* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Epischer Trailer zur zweiten Staffel auf Disney+*


----------

